# Hooking up UTV



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

I just want to confirm what I think I've read- to hook up my UTV receiver, I have to have two cables running into my receiver?

any one know where to get a surge protector with two coax protectors without spending a lot of money?

Thanks


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

I'm waiting on my 2 UTV's to arrive. My current surge protectors only have one set of satellite inputs so I ordered a new Panamax Max 8DBS+5 from discountpanamax.com

It has 4 switched, 4 always on outlets, two sets of sat inputs, phone, two sets of tv/cable inputs.

I paid $74.99


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just want to say that I would rather go without surge protection then buy one.

You must be saying "huh"

Well the first surge protector was a cheep one, I got hit by a surge and boom my equipment hooked to it was toast.

I thought I learned a lesson so I purchase a $199 surge protector (one that "insured" my equipment to something like $25,000) Again another surge came and boom I lost my equipment, I contacted the surge company for their insuance, and they refused to pay saying that I did not have proof that it was indeed a surge that fried my equipment.

After doing a search around I found out this is a common problem. So now I go without surge protection, I will admit now I have UPS's installed on some of my equipment but not really for use to protect as surge protectors instead so that I can watch TV or play on the internet when the power goes out.

I just make sure now that everything is properly grounded.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, you need two signal lines from your multiswitch. I agree with Scott, surge protectors are useless. I mean, I'd keep one on the phone line and the power line because it's cheaper that replacing even one electronic device in your house if they do happen to work, but the coax line from a dish is so short and grounded so close you should be fine in anything except lightning. And the surge protector is not going to change that. Just make sure your ground is good.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm a ups fan myself... clean, filtered power, all the time.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I would agree with Neil. Get a UPS and you won't be sorry. I have heard of folks running their sat cables through a surge and having problems with their picture. Once they took the cable out of the surge, problem went away....


----------

